# Just Booked our Tickets on Alaska Air for our Maui Trip



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 22, 2016)

Now I feel this trip is real, we are going in August and the flights have been booked... I have been monitoring flights for months and finally this morning I got the deal and the timing I wanted for this trip...

Still a ton of money to spend on a family vacation for 5, but Maui here we come....

Now the countdown begins for August...


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 22, 2016)

Have a great time!   And enjoy the anticipation too!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm so excited at the 6:00am mark this morning is when the price dropped and now its back to the amounts its been for months... I feel so fortunate that I looked and booked at the right moment. 




ronandjoan said:


> Have a great time!   And enjoy the anticipation too!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 22, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm so excited at the 6:00am mark this morning is when the price dropped and now its back to the amounts its been for months... I feel so fortunate that I looked and booked at the right moment.



Alaska also has a low-price guarantee - If you find the same itinerary on their site for a lower price, you can put in a claim and get voucher for the fare difference.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2016)

I like Alaska Air, but our experience has been that they make a lot of flight changes, so keep a close eye on your flights.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow,  I did not know that, thank you




T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Alaska also has a low-price guarantee - If you find the same itinerary on their site for a lower price, you can put in a claim and get voucher for the fare difference.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 22, 2016)

If they make a flight change and it does not work for us, do they give us our money back?




DeniseM said:


> I like Alaska Air, but our experience has been that they make a lot of flight changes, so keep a close eye on your flights.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> If they make a flight change and it does not work for us, do they give us our money back?



This is regulated by law - if they change your flight by a certain number of hours (not sure of the number) you can request a refund, or for your flight to be re-scheduled to a more convenient time/date/airport, at no cost to you.  So far, we have been able to change the flights.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 22, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Alaska also has a low-price guarantee - If you find the same itinerary on their site for a lower price, you can put in a claim and get voucher for the fare difference.





Sugarcubesea said:


> Wow,  I did not know that, thank you



Here's the link:

https://www.alaskaair.com/content/deals/special-offers/price-guarantee.aspx


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 22, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.alaskaair.com/content/deals/special-offers/price-guarantee.aspx



Wow,  thank you so much for the link.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 23, 2016)

What is best credit card for Alaska Airline miles?
What is cheapest way to get Biz/1st class seats on Alaska?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 24, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> What is best credit card for Alaska Airline miles?
> What is cheapest way to get Biz/1st class seats on Alaska?



The best credit card for Alaska Airlines miles is the Alaska Airlines Signature VISA. You get the annual companion.  You get one mile per dollar spent.  And when you use the card to book at the Alaska Airlines web site you get two bonus miles for every dollar spent.  

Alaska doesn't have business class on any flights that I am aware of.  The cheapest way to get first class seats is to reach Elite (MVP Gold) or Super Elite (MVP Gold 75K) status, and get free upgrades when space is available with almost any coach class fare.


----------



## zora (Mar 24, 2016)

I usually sign up for yapta price alert. When the price drops yapta sends an email re the lower price and gives directions on how to get a credit for the price differential. On Alaska air the credit is transferable and you can use up to 3 credits per flight. 
Suzanne.


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 24, 2016)

zora said:


> I usually sign up for yapta price alert. When the price drops yapta sends an email re the lower price and gives directions on how to get a credit for the price differential. On Alaska air the credit is transferable and you can use up to 3 credits per flight.
> Suzanne.



I do the same thing. Alaska actually allows up to 4 credits to be used on a flight. I wish other airlines would allow that too.

Mike


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks all.  I will check out.  Looking for best value SFO/SJC - OGG (non-stop), 2 Adults, 1-2 times a year, at reasonable arrival/departure times.  And willing to pay reasonable premium for comfort.


----------



## silentg (Mar 24, 2016)

What city are you flying from? We are going from Orlando to Seattle then to Hawaii going in June.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2016)

silentg said:


> What city are you flying from? We are going from Orlando to Seattle then to Hawaii going in June.



Who are you asking?


----------



## silentg (Mar 24, 2016)

I am asking Sugarcubesea the op, we are staying in Seattle overnight on the way over and on the way back. 
Silentg


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 24, 2016)

silentg said:


> What city are you flying from? We are going from Orlando to Seattle then to Hawaii going in June.



We are flying out of DTW to OGG


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 24, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks all.  I will check out.  Looking for best value SFO/SJC - OGG (non-stop), 2 Adults, 1-2 times a year, at reasonable arrival/departure times.  And willing to pay reasonable premium for comfort.



Your best cost savings strategy then is to get two Alaska Airlines Signature Visa cards, so you get two companion fare tickets each year.  

However, the companion fare tickets can't be used for First Class, and Alaska doesn't offer premium coach seating as an upgrade.


----------



## pacman (Mar 24, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Your best cost savings strategy then is to get two Alaska Airlines Signature Visa cards, so you get two companion fare tickets each year.



We have 4 cards total. Travel a lot - at least 2X each year to Hawaii, plus other trips. Have used the companion flights for the kids too, so has worked out great for us.

pacman


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 25, 2016)

pacman said:


> T_R_Oglodyte said:
> 
> 
> > Your best cost savings strategy then is to get two Alaska Airlines Signature Visa cards, so you get two companion fare tickets each year.
> ...



We have two of them.  Use one for Hawaii and one for Mexico.  The kids sometimes ask about the certs, but we don't have any to burn anymore. So I tell them to get their own card.


----------

